# 01623623029 sexsmsflat Mobile Gateway Poland (MGP)



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

wir haben in der letzte Woche auf unsere Firmenhandys mehrere SMS mit folgendem Text erhalten.

Info. Sie haben eine Nachricht per MMS erhalten. Um diese nun abzurufen antworten Sie mit START an 0162-3623 029.

Kollegen die darauf geantwortet haben, wurden mit folgender SMS belästigt.

Willkommen bei der geilen Adult Flatrate für Ihr Handy. 1 Monat Videos, Pic, T6 und GRATIS simsen mit 250.000 Singles zum Festpreis von 149 Euro.

Danach kamen mehrere Anrufe mit der Bitte die Adressdaten für eine Paketzustellung oder für eine Zusendung von Freikarten für ein Konzert anzugeben. 

Statt der Freikarten haben wir heute eine Rechnung der Euroliquid OHG über 149€ erhalten.

Die SMS kommen von folgenden Rufnummern

15209959761; 1783501321; 1623623029; 1783503271
  1783503663; 1783504153; 1783504426; 1783504877
  1783505344; 1783505621; 1783505706; 1724297818


mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hast du diese Rufnummern schon der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet?
Sind fast alles Rufnummern von E-Plus .
mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Die sind bereits bekannt: Warnung vor Mobile Gateway Poland und euroliquid


----------



## technofreak (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen

Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen : Polnischer Telefondienstleister lockt mit SMS in Kostenfalle


> 02.12.2008
> Polnischer Telefondienstleister lockt mit SMS in Kostenfalle
> Verbraucherzentrale rät Betroffenen: Nicht zahlen!
> 
> Das Inkasso-Forderungsmanagement euroliquid versendet zurzeit im Auftrage der polnischen Firma Mobile Gateway Poland (MGP), Staszica 22, PL 47-400 Racibòrz, Rechnungen in Höhe von jeweils149 Euro. Diesen Betrag will sie von Telefonkunden kassieren, die ganz unvermittelt eine SMS von einer scheinbar ganz normalen Handy-Nummer erhielten. In dieser Nachricht stand folgender Text: "Info Ihrer Bildbearbeitungsbox. Die Bildmitteilung, die Sie erhalten haben, können Sie jetzt auf Ihr Mobiltelefon laden. Antworten Sie mit MMS, um diese abzurufen."


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Ebenso wie unlängst die Münchner tz wird hier von einem "polnischen Dienstleister" gesprochen, nur weil es eine polnische Firma ist. Eine _oberschlesische Firma_ aus Ratibor, um genau zu sein.

Man hat wohl hier wie dort noch nicht den Text bei Antispam gelesen 

Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warnung vor Mobile Gateway Poland und euroliquid


----------



## Lyssi (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo zusammen...

also ich hab ganz ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ende November erhielt ich eine sms mit dem Text "Sie haben eine mms erhalten, um sie abrufen zu können, schicken Sie Start an ..."
Blöd wie ich war, dachte ich, ich aktiviere damit meinen normalen mms-Empfang und hab dann dieses Abo von Adult Flat aktiviert. Na prima. Als die nächste sms kam hab ich es dann auch gleich gemerkt, was ich da für nen Mist gebaut habe.
Ich bin dann direkt auf die Internetseite von denen gegangen und hab die AGB's gelesen. Da stand, dass man ja 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht hat. 
Hab dann erst mal eine Stop sms gesendet und am nächsten Tag dieses Abo widerrufen, sicherheitshalber einmal per Fax und einmal per Einschreiben. Außerdem hab ich bei der Kundenhotline angerufen und hab dann dort den nächsten Mist verzapft. Die klangen so vertrauenwürdig und meinten, wir sind ja nicht diese polnische Sexfirma und so... Jedenfalls brauchten Sie angeblich meine Adresse um den Fall zuordnen und bearbeiten zu können. Ihr könnt es euch denken... Bingo! Ich hab die Anschrift preisgegeben und wenige Tage später wusste ich dann wofür die meine Daten brauchten, dann kam nämlich die Rechnung ins Haus.
Jetzt kommts. Ich hab wieder bei der Hotline angerufen und da meinte die nette Frau, ich habe Glück im Unglück, ich brauch die Rechnung nicht bezahlen, sie würden angeblich nicht mehr mit dieser polnischen Firma zusammenarbeiten, weil die unseriös wären. Aja. Erst mal viel mir ein Stein vom Herz, bis die erste Mahnung kam...
Ich hab wieder da angerufen und mir wurde das Gleiche erzählt. Ich soll die Mahnung ignorieren und so. Komisch find ich das schon alles, aber naja.
Vor wenigen Tagen kam dann die zweite Mahnung, gleich mit enormen Aufpreis und mit der Drohung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens und Zwangsvollstreckung und so. Halleluja! Ach ja und im Anhang ein Anhörungsbogen, warum ich nicht zahle und ob ich Ratenzahlung wünsche und so nen Mist.
Ich habe 3 Tage versucht bei der Hotline und direkt bei Euroliquid telefonisch jemanden zu erreichen, ohne Erfolg!
Übrigens mal kurz nebenbei bemerkt, auf den Widerruf kam keine Reaktion, das interessiert die überhaupt nicht!
So nun hab ich heute morgen mit meinem Anwalt telefoniert, hab ihm das kurz geschildert und er meinte:
"Auf keinen Fall bezahlen und auf keinen Fall auf das Schreiben reagieren! Nicht mehr anrufen und den Anhörungsbogen nicht ausfüllen!"
Er denkt nicht, dass da jetzt noch was kommt. Man soll sich von den Drohungen auf keinen Fall einschüchtern lassen. Denn wenn die vor Gericht gehen würden, würden sie verlieren und das wissen die auch ganz genau!
Ach und für den Notfall alles aufheben von denen, also sms und alle Schreiben und so.
Mein Anwalt sagte außerdem noch, sollten die jetzt wirklich so dreist sein und es kommt ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren, werden wir natürlich in Einspruch gehen, denn dann sind die vor Gericht in der Beweislage. Die müssen beweisen, dass ich den Dienst in Anspruch genommen habe und das können sie nicht. Außerdem kommt mit einer Start-sms, aus der nicht hervorgeht was gestartet wird, kein Vertrag zustande.
Des weiteren werden wir dann eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen!

Also ich hoffe, ich konnte allen Opfern mit meiner Erfahrung etwas weiterhelfen und ich bin selbst gespannt, wie es weiter geht, ob die [ edit]  sich nochmal melden oder nicht.
Wenn ihr Fragen habt, könnt ihr mir auch gern ne Mail schreiben, an *****

Bis bald, alles Gute und Kopf hoch!
LG Lyssi


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Lyssi,

herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Nachricht... bin jetzt ziemlich erleichtert..

Anrufen bringt also gar nichts, hab das nämlich schon probiert, bin aber nicht durch gekommen.

Grüße

Daniel


----------



## derfighter (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623684246  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hi Lysi
hi zusammen,

ich habe genau den gleiche Fall der ist im moment brand Aktuell. Nachdem ich x mal bei der Hotline angerufen habe, haben mich auch 3 Damen angerufen und haben mich fragen ob ich diese Flatrate haben möchte. Vorzeugen habe ich das ganze Verneint und die Damen darauf hingewiesen das ich Strafanzeige stelle. Ein Tag später bekam ich dann eine Rechnung. Mitlerweile habe ich 4 Rechnung mit 4 Mahnung und 2 Forderungen. Freunde und Bekannte sagte mir jetzt das ich auf mein Widerspruchsrecht gebrauch machen soll. 

Ich habe heute folgendes abgeschickt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> in vor bezeichneter Angelegenheit nehme ich Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben vom 29.12.2008 und 06.01.2009.
> Ich, der Name kommt hier rein, widerspreche ausdrücklich den von Ihnen geltend gemachten Forderungen und fordere Sie auf, bis zum 21.01.2009 rechtsverbindlich zu erklären, dass die geltend gemachten Forderungen nicht aufrecht erhalten werden.
> ...



Also Strafanzeige habe ich gestellt. Das ganze geht jetzt zur Staatsanwaltschaft. Da ich ja bei euroliquid 4 mal vorhanden bin müsste ich Forderungen von denen bekommen.

Wir sind hier in Deutschland und da muss es doch ein Gesetzt geben das alle Menschen die hier Leben vor solchen [ edit]  geschützt sind. [ edit] 

Ich hoffe es kommen weitere Erfahrungen.

derfighter


----------



## Lyssi (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Guten Morgen an alle,

nichts zu danken, man muss sich ja helfen und vereinigen gegen solche B.... Das wäre doch gelacht, wenn die gewinnen würden. Nein nein!
Ich war auch froh, dass ich hier im Internet Infos und Verbündete gefunden habe!
Also ich kann euch nur raten, macht euch nicht verrückt wegen sowas und reagiert auf nichts, außer auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, wenn wirklich einer kommen sollte, und dann aber gleich mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen. Und vor allem, wie schon gesagt, alles aufheben!
Ich bin ja gespannt wie es weiter geht, werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten. Gestern ist übrigens meine Frist abgelaufen, ich sollte bis 8.1.09 zahlen.
Ach und mich würde mal interessieren, ob auf deinen Widerspruch eine Reaktion kommt. Bei mir war es ja nicht der Fall.

Bis später und einen schönen Tag!
Niemals verzweifeln Freunde! 
*easy going*
We are the winner! *gg*

LG
Lyssi


----------



## derfighter (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Lysi,

also ich hatte ja auch ein wenig Glück gehabt, denn eigentlich habe ich ja nur die sms bekommen hätte ich da mal nicht die Hotline angerufen hätte ich nie eine Rechnung bekommen. An dem Tag war ich echt blind gewesen. 

Das schärfste was sich euroliquid leistet ist das ich bereits 4 Rechnung+Mahnung und 2 Forderungen haben. Eins ist sicher die bekommen nicht einen Cent von mir. Ich habe mitlerweile so eine Wut das kann sich niemand Vorstellen. 

Ich werde hier aufjedenfall Posten falls ich eine Antwort bekomme. Bis zum 21.1 habe ich denen Zeit gegeben. Theoretisch müsste ich die nächste Zeit noch 2 weitere Forderungen bekommen.

Am 14.1 habe ich ein Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale mal sehen was die mir sagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Leute, mich hat´s auch erwischt!!!!

Nachdem ich eine SMS bekommen habe, habe ich diese mit "MMS" geantwortet, da ich dachte, ich bekomme halt eine MMS. Es geschah aber nichts.
Nachdem ich noch weitere SMS bekommen habe, habe ich folgendes zurückgeschrieben:
"Sollte ich noch einmal eine SMS bekommen, werde ich dies zur Anzeige bringen"
Einige Tage später erhielt ich einen Anruf von einer Dame.
Sie wollte meine Adresse, um die Daten zu löschen, damit ich keine SMS mehr bekomme. Blöd wie ich war nannte ich ihr meine Adresse. Nach kurzer Zeit bekam ich eine Rechnung von 149 €, die ich ignorierte und nicht bezahlte. Dann die 2 Rechnung..... 2 Mahnungen .....1 Forderung

Die Forderung habe ich jetzt zurückgeschickt, mit folgender Stellungnahme:
"Da ich die genannten Dienste nicht genutzt habe, werde ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen.
Sollte ich noch irgendwelche Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder Forderungen von Ihnen bekommen, werde ich dies zur Anzeige bringen und meinen Rechtsanwalt einschalten"

Mal schaun, wie´s weitergeht.
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufendem halten

Gruß
Role


----------



## derfighter (11 Januar 2009)

*01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Role!

Wir beide haben genau das gleiche Problem. Bei Lysi weicht das etwas von mir ab, aber auch nicht viel. Auch ich habe keine MMS bekommen und auch ich habe angerufen damit die meine Daten löschen und auch ich habe wie blöd wie ich an dem Tag war meine Daten weiter gegeben.Mich haben insgesamt 3 Damen angerufen.

Wie du auf der ersten Seite lesen kannst habe ich euroliquid geschrieben auch mit dem Hinweis das ich eine Strafanzeige gestellt habe. Gestern lag ein Schreiben in meinem Briefkasten mit der folgenden Nachricht.



> Sehr geehrter ......,
> in vorbeizeichneter Angelegenheit haben wir ihr Schreiben vom 09.01.2009 erhalten und zur Kenntnis genommen. Er wird mitgeteilt, dass wir dieses an unseren oben näher angegeben Auftraggeber zwecks Beantwortung/Stellungnahme weitergeleitet haben.
> 
> Zu gegebener Zeit kommen wir auf die Angelegenheit zurück.
> ...



Das war das Antwort schreiben. Bin gespannt was weiter passiert. Mittwoch habe ich erst mal ein Gespräch mit der Verbraucherzentrale.

Mal sehen was die mir sagen.


----------



## Lyssi (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo fighter,

ich wollt nur mal hören, wie es bei der Verbraucherzentrale war?! Was haben sie dir gesagt bzw. geraten?

Viele Grüße
Lyssi


----------



## derfighter (16 Januar 2009)

*01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Lysi!
Aufgrund der Häufigkeit der Rechnung, Mahnung und Forderungen haben die mir Empfohlen das der Jurist der 1 mal in der Woche bei der Verbraucherzentrale vorbei schaut, das der ein schreiben aufsetzt.
Ich habe die 10 Euro investiert und den Rechtsanwalt ein schreiben aufgesetzt lassen.
Er beschäftigt sich bereits wegen einer andere Sache mit dem Inkasso Büro Euroliquid. Zu meinem erstaunen ging das schreiben an den Auftraggeber des Inkasso Büros. Die Firma heißt Media Com Ltd&Co. KG. Das ganze ging sowohl nach Hannover zu der Media Com als auch zum Inkasso Büro Euroliquid. Ich habe gestern die sms von meinem Handy ausgelesen. Diese werde ich der Polizei zu verfügung stellen und auch dem Anwalt zu kommen lassen.

Ich kann dir nur Raten,Strafanzeige zu stellen und Insgesamt 25 Euro für Beratung und schreiben des Anwalts zu Investieren.

Der Anwalt sagte mir je mehr leute Strafanzeige stellen desto mehr Druck hat der Stastsanwalt gegen die [ edit] vorzugehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Ok danke, da weiß ich erst mal Bescheid.
Ich finds ja schon bemerkenswert, dass du überhaupt eine Antwort auf dein erstes Schreiben bekommen hast, wie gesagt, bei mir kam da überhaupt keine Reaktion.
Und in meinem Fall ist der Auftraggeber irgend so eine Sexfirma, die ihren Sitz auch noch in Polen hat. Da weiß man schon alles...

Gut, dann wünsch ich dir nen guten Start in die Woche und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Kampf gegen das Böse. *hihi*

Liebe Grüße
Lyssi


----------



## derfighter (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Mein Anwalt hat der Euroliquid ein schreiben geschickt. Gleichzeit war heute eine Rechnung von Euroliquid von 447 Euro. Die haben die Super flat 3 mal 149 euro berechnet.

Morgen Ruf ich den Anwalt und werde bei der Kripo anrufen. Solangsam machen die Leute mich richtig wütend.


----------



## Lyssi (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Also ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass du wütend bist, aber ich rate dir eins, reg dich nicht auf, die sind es doch echt nicht wert. Ging mir aber anfangs auch so...
Angst musst du jedenfalls keine haben, du bist ja in den besten Händen und auf der sicheren Seite!
Ich ignorier einfach jedes Schreiben, was wollen die denn?! Ich meine, Punkt 1 ist ja schon, dass jede Rechnung, Mahnung etc. normal mit der Post geschickt wird. Wer garantiert denen denn bitte, dass es auch ankommt? Oder genauso gut kann ich auch umziehen, und dann?
Ach lange Rede kurzer Sinn, da ist einfach nichts dazu!
Und ich hab noch von keinem gehört, dass wirklich ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ausgelöst wurde. Alles nur dummes Gequatsche!
Das Ärgerliche ist nur, dass solches Pack die Leute belastet. Als hätte man nichts besseres zu tun als sich mit solchen ... (such dir ein Schimpfwort aus*gg*) rumzuschlagen.
Naja fighter, don't panic und viel Erfolg, dass der Mist bald ein gutes Ende nimmt!

Viele Grüße
Lyssi


----------



## derfighter (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Ja und was ist mit dir? Schreiben die dich nicht mehr an? Was ist den aus deiner Sache geworden @Lysi?

Ich habe heute eine Mail an akte09 geschickt. 

Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo, ihr zwei.
Ich habe am 15.01.09 einen Brief bekommen, in dem stand, dass sie mein Schreiben in Kenntnis genommen haben und an den Auftraggeber weiterleiten.
Am 17.01.09 habe ich eine weitere, also dritte Rechnung bekommen.
Da ich am 01.02.09 umziehe, ist mir das alles jetzt wurscht!!!!
Dies habe ich denen auch geschrieben und dass ich weitere Rechnungen einfach entsorge

Ich bin ja gespannt, was bis 31.01.09 noch so alles kommt.

Gruß
Role


----------



## Lyssi (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Na du legst dich ja ganz schön ins Zeug fighter. Find ich toll. Akte 09 vor allem, das fetzt ja mal. Musst unbedingt Bescheid geben, falls darüber mal was im TV läuft, ja?!

Also mein letztes Schreiben von denen war das, wo drin stand, dass ich über 200 Euro zahlen soll und wenn nicht drohe mir ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren. Und ein Anhörungsbogen war dabei. Auf Rat meines Anwaltes habe ich ja auf nichts reagiert und nun warte ich sozusagen auf den nächsten Brief. *hihi*
Dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern, denn meine Frist war ja schon am 8.1.09 abgelaufen.
Ich lass mich überraschen... 

Und Role, ich wünsch dir viel Glück, dass du nach deinem Umzug Ruhe hast vor diesen [......]. *g*
Geh behutsam mit deinen Daten um und gib nicht jedem deine neue Adresse...
Aber aus Fehlern lernt man!

Also dann bis bald, man liest sich...
Have a nice day!

Beste Grüße
Lyssi


----------



## derfighter (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Mein Anwalt meinte, wenn wir eine Einstweilige Verfügung stellen dann sollte das ganze Aufhören. Ja das ist für mich aber keine Garantie das es tatsächlich aufhört. Ich mache das jetzt so wie das die Kripo mir gesagt hat. Ich reagiere nicht. Wenn es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommt dann gnade Ihnen Gott. Da Hilft Ihnen auch kein guter Anwalt sondern nur ein Richter der vom lieben Gott geschickt worden ist.

Das mit Akte 09 wird sich zeigen. Bekomme ich eine Antwort werde ich logischerweise weiter gehen. Aber jetzt erstmal Abwarten. Im moment fordern die jetzt 447,00 Euro. Die bekommen kein cent von mir.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Eine Nummer von Euroliquid  0175/436 82 54


Bei mir seit Ende November fast überinstimmend. Ich hab nachts ne SMS gekriegt, danach noch nen paar in der mir vorgegaukelt wurde das eine Freundin mir was schicken möchte.
Beschwerden bei E-Plus ergaben das der Spuk bald vorbei sei.

Ich hab heute nen Anruf von 0175/436 82 54 warum ich irgendwelche Briefe ignoriert hätte.
Dannn wurde mir eine Adresse vorgelesen die E-Plus übermittelt haben soll..

Das war so n bischen Verhörmässig angelegt und ich würde von der Firma hören.


----------



## Lyssi (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Na das wird ja immer schöner... Frechheit hoch 3!!!

Die Adresse, die dir vorgelesen wurde, war das tatsächlich deine? Oder solltest du deine Daten preisgeben?

Wär ja gut, wenn E-Plus endlich mal was machen könnte, um dem Theater ein Ende zu setzen.
Ich habe übrigens immer noch keinen neuen Brief, toi toi toi! Das letzte Schreiben kam im Dezember.

Bis später Jungs...

Lyssi


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo ....

Ich habe heute wiedermal Post von Euroliquid bekommen, mit dem Inhalt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit kommen wir zurück auf Ihr Schreiben vom 20.01.09 und teilen mit, dass wir auch dieses an unseren oben näher angegebenen Auftraggeber zwecks Beantwortung/Stellungnahme weitergeleitet haben.
> 
> Dies deshalb, da wir lediglich für die Rechnungserstellung beauftragt wurden.
> ...



Mir geht es nicht ein, dass es Euroliquid nicht zu dumm wird mit den ...... zusammen zu arbeiten. Kann ich nicht verstehen

Gruß
Role


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo , mir hat diese dubiose Firma auch eine Rechnung gestellt. Habe mich bislang noch nicht dazu geäußert. 
Hat schon jemand Strafanzeige gestellt, wenn ja dann möchte ich mich gern beteiligen. Man muss diesen [.......] einhalt gebieten. 
LG Chris


----------



## Nadin (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Ihr,

ich darf mich auch zu euch gesellen, von wegen eine Freundin.
Bei mir liegt jetzt die erste Forderung das wird langsam echt nervig und ich hab auch, dumm wie ich war meine Adresse zwecks abstellen,weitergegeben.
Das mal richtig dumm gelaufen, aber dank euch reagier ich einfach nich auf den mist.
An der Strafanzeige beteilige ich mich auch sehr gern wenn der Spuck nur bald ein Ende hat.

wünsch euch was ( vor allem nix in der Post ) 

LG Nadin


----------



## Fidul (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*



derfighter schrieb:


> Zu meinem erstaunen ging das schreiben an den Auftraggeber des Inkasso Büros. Die Firma heißt Media Com Ltd&Co. KG.


Na so eine _Überraschung_. Manche Leute können es wirklich nicht lassen und machen da nahtlos weiter, wo sie mit einer anderen Firma bereits gerichtlich abgewatscht wurden.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

...


> Ihre Nachricht vom: 24.11.2008
> 
> Unser Zeichen: EB173787
> 
> ...


----------



## derfighter (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Mitlerweile liegt mir eine Mahnung der Rechnung von 447 Euro vor. Diesmal hör ich auf eine gute Freundin ( Sie ist die allerbesste  ) und auf die Kripo. Diese haben mir geraten solange nichts zu machen bis das ein Mahnbescheid kommt. Wenn dieser kommt wird der erstmal auf Echtheit geprüft und sofort geantwortet.

Alles wird gut!
derfighter


----------



## Sirius (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Da schau her. Wieder eine Zusammenarbeit der *Media Com Ltd & Co. KG.* aka *Server-Tel Ltd. & Co KG.* mit den polnisch-mallorcinischen "SMS-Chat-Betreibern".


*0172-4297812* - Server-Tel Ltd. & Co KG - abgeschaltet zum 10.07.2008
*0172-4297813* - Server-Tel Ltd. & Co KG - abgeschaltet zum 10.07.2008
*0172-4297814* - Mobile Gateway Poland - abgeschaltet zum 30.01.2009
*0172-4297815* - Server-Tel Ltd. & Co KG - abgeschaltet zum 10.07.2008
*0172-4297816* - Mobile Gateway Poland - abgeschaltet zum 30.01.2009
*0172-4297817* - Server-Tel Ltd. & Co KG - abgeschaltet zum 10.07.2008
*0172-4297818* - Mobile Gateway Poland - abgeschaltet zum 30.01.2009


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Die beiden Hotlinerufnummern 01805116605 und 01805116608 der MGL/Euroliquid wurden auch abgeschaltet.
MFG


----------



## derfighter (7 Februar 2009)

*01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Ob mein Anwalt, die Verbraucherzentrale und ich der Euroliquid ein schreiben geschickt hatten, habe ich am 16.1 eine Rechnung von 447 Euro für nichts bekommen. Mitlerweile habe ich die Forderung bekommen. Diese habe ich bereits an die Kripo geschickt. Jetzt werde ich solange warten bis das ein Mahnbescheid kommt so wie es der Kripobeamte mir Empfohlen hat. Eine riesen sauerei und das hier in Deutschland wo es soviele Gesetze gibt.


----------



## mjamjamjam (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo bin jetz auch Opfer von denen geworden.

haben mir jetz ne Mahnung geschickt und ich soll 601 euro bezahlen.

mein anwalt hat mir geraten garnichts zumachen nichts zu benatworten einfach garnicht darauf reagieren.

und mal schauen wegen ner Strafanzeige ob des sinn hat???


----------



## Uwe Osna (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo habe auch post beckommen ich hätte zwei flatrate verträge abgeschlossen bei der firma gateway polen  jetzt kommt das tolle zwei tage bevor ich den brief von euro liquid erhalten habe wurde ich von einer frau angerufen die mir sagte ich hätte mich versehentlich bei einem sms chat angemeldet den ich ja nicht nutze um diesen zu löschen brauchten sie meine adresse die habe ich ihr gegeben da ich öfter solche sms beckomme also sind sie so schonmal an meine aresse geckommen nicht blöd von dennen nur von mir halt heute ist wieder ein brief geckommen jetzt sind es 371,12€ habe noch nicht weiter drauf reagiert. Mal sehen was weiter passiert


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo ....

Ich habe seit 22.01.09 keine Post mehr von Euroliquid bekommen.
Ich habe ihnen bis 31.01.09 Zeit gegeben, die Sache zu klären. Habe aber nichts mehr gehört.
Auch mein Nachmieter hat keine Post von denen bekommen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das geklärt ist.
Also an alle: Einfach alles ignorieren. Die Briefe würde ich aber alle aufheben.

Gruß
Role


----------



## derfighter (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo zusammen,
hi role,

ignorieren ist immer einfach gesagt als getan. Die anderen Rechnung,Mahnungen und 2 Forderungen die haben sich wohl erledigt nachdem ich in der Sache nicht mehr bekommen habe. Mein Anwalt und die Verbraucherzentrale hatte ja dorthin was geschickt. Ich bin ja gespannt ob ich auf die Rechnung die ich aus heiterem Himmel bekommen habe was nach der Forderung passiert. am 14.2.09 läuft die sogenannte Frist ab. Ich warte schon auf dem Mahnbescheid, ja und dann können die was erleben. 

Im Frühstücks TV haben die ähnliche Fälle gebrachte. Ich habe Akte verpasst das muss wohl aus der Sendung sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

jo jo, von mir wolle se 556,51 EU per forderungseinzug + nochma 149 neue rechnung!
heut rief mich eine "dame" von euro liquid an und wollte mich dazu drängen die mitgeschickte rückantwort auszufüllen und zu versenden. meine unterschrift bekommen diese ......... nicht in die hände!!! auf keinen fall antworten!!! ich lach mich inzwischen nur noch schepp wenn ich im briefkaste was neues von DAMIAN hab! euch allen ein gutes gelingen, lg, bernd aus k


----------



## ullikra (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo,

uns ist es ganz genau so passiert wie du es hier schreibst. Mein Freund hat auf sein Handy die Nachricht erhalten: Steffi hat dir ein Einladung per MMS geschickt. Antworte mit Start. Nun, unsere Tochter heißt Steffi, also dachte er natürlich an sie und hat Start geschrieben. Dann verging eine Zeit und das Handy klingelte. Eine Frau war dran und sagte zu ihm, ist es richtig, dass Sie ein SMS Paket kaufen wollten für 79 Euro? Er natürlich: nein, nein, wollte ich nicht, das war ein Versehen. Die Frau am Telefon: Ach, das habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich kann alles rückgängig machen, geben Sie mir mal bitte Ihre Adresse, damit alles richtig läuft. Er (dummerweise) die Adresse rausgerückt und prompt war 2 Tage später die Rechnung der euroliquid Inkasso Firma über 79 Euro im Briefkasten.
Ich habe nun deinen Beitrag gelesen und reagiere erstmal gar nicht. Sollen die halt mal machen. Ich hoffe, das klappt.
Grüße
ullikra


----------



## derfighter (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo ullikra,

nicht reagieren ist absolut falsch. Geh zur Polizei und stell sofort Strafanzeige. Mir sagte der Kiminalbeamte je mehr leute Strafanzeige stellen desto eher kann man den Leuten ans Bein Pinkeln. Ich warte ja so sehnsüchtig auf den Mahnbescheid. Dann werden die meine Wut zu spüren bekommen. Und wenn irgendeine Dame nochmal anrufen sollte jag sie einfach zum Teufel. Keine Adresse rausgeben und sagen das Sie sich gerade Strafbar gemacht hat weil Sie auf unbekannt angerufen hat. Dann wird Sie sofort auflegen.

Ihr müsst den Leute der Euroliquid so mit § volllabern bis die selber nicht mehr weiter wissen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

werde erst rechtliche schritte in die wege leiten, wenn ich mahnbescheid erhalte! zoffe mich gerad mit meiner ex vor gericht und weiss was ein anwalt kostet! der "damian" ist der staatsanwaltschaft wohl bekannt, guggt ma bei antispam e.v., thema gmp, da gibts hintergrundwissen! damian, werner boehm, herr l...   die haben nur eine wahl an mein/ 
unseres geld zu kommen: gerichtlich!!!  widerspruch erheben, und des wars! es kann devinitiv mit einem anschauen irgend welcher mms, bzw einem antworten auf so eine sms kein vertrag über ein abo erfolgt sein!!! also macht euch kein kopp und lacht euch eins, viel spass, lg,  bernd


----------



## hottemaxe (10 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben vor ca. 2 Wochen eine Rechnung von euroliquid bekommen, OHNE zuvor überhaupt etwas aktiviert zu haben. Auftraggebr war diese Mobile Gateway Poland über das Produkt SMSClub24. In dem Schreiben/Rechnung wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass erst nach (!) Bezahlung diese SMSClub24 aktiviert werden würde. Also, von uns wurde das nicht geordert, ergo nicht gezahlt.
Die Rechnung wanderte von uns direkt in den Müll.

Heute kam eine MAHNUNG, in welcher wir nebst Mahngebühren EUR 74,- zu zahlen hätten. Für etwas, was wir nicht geordert, nicht bestellt und nicht bezahlt haben.

Interessanterweise bezieht sich die Rechnung auf eine Mobilnr., die weder mein Mann noch ich führen. Ruft man diese Nummer an, eine T-Mobile-Nummer und keine wie zuvor genannte e-plus-Nummer, spricht eine abgewrackte Stimme im Halbsuff den Namen meines Mannes!

Jetzt stellt sich für uns die Frage:
a) Hat jemand mit unserer Namensgleichheit sich hier einen üblen Scherz erlaubt?
ODER
b) ist das eine Masche von Euroliquid / Mobile Gateway Poland?

Und: Wie kommen die an UNSERE Adresse, die wir nirgends hinterlegt haben?
Bei Callcenter-Anrufen lege ich direkt wieder auf, das kann es nicht sein. Auch gebe ich unsere Adresse am Telefon nicht raus.

Ich bin vor einigen Wochen von einem älteren Herrn zwecks Ahnenforschung angerufen worden, OHNE Rufnummerunterdrückung. Da wir selbst Ahnenforschung betreiben, dachte ich mir nichts dabei, als er fragte, aber sie wohnen in XY auf der XY-Str? Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht? Aber wieso war die Rufnummer nicht unterdrückt? (Die ich mir schlauerweise nicht notiert habe).

Also, wie gesagt, wir haben nichts per Handy aktiviert. In allen Foren habe ich noch nicht einen ähnlichen Verlauf gelesen wie wir ihn haben.
Ich habe heute bei euroliquid angerufen, (nachdem ich erstmal nicht durckam, klappte es irgendwann). Habe die Frau am anderen Ende zusammengestaucht und bei nochmaliger Belästigung das Einschalten eines Anwaltes angekündigt. Schriftlich werde ich vorerst nichts verfassen, weil ich für diese sumpfige Gechichte keinen Cent an Porto ausgeben werde.

Sollte ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben kommen, geht das an den Anwalt und es wird eine Strafanzeige gestellt. Einfach unglaublich, was in D alles möglich ist! Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute aus Angst überweisen. Am 16.03. läuft unsere angebliche Frist aus. Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## derfighter (10 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Tu dir doch selber einen gefallen, geht doch zur Polizei und stell Strafanzeige. Ich war schon bei der Verbrauchenzentrale und ich war bei der Polizei und habe Strafanzeige gestellt. 
Warum? Ich bin im November auf diese Volliioten reingefallen und habe dummerweise meine Adresse Preisgegeben. Seitdem habe ich 4 Rechnung Mahnung und Forderungen bekommen. Seitdem der Anwalt der Verbraucherzentrale geschrieben hat ist ruhe. Das einzige was mir nicht passt ist das Sie dir drohen dich bei der Schufa eintragen zu lassen. Wir haben März und bisher kam kein Mahnbescheid. Wenn einer kommt dann können die Ihre Sachen packen. Ich habe alles sorgfälltig aufgehoben auch die sms die ich bekommen habe.


----------



## hottemaxe (10 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Nochmal ich,

nach eigenen Recherechen habe ich herausgefunden, dass die angegebene mir aber nicht bekannte Mobilnummer eine T-Mobile-Nummer ist und der Inhaber der Nummer einen ähnlich klingenden Vornamen hat wie mein Mann, der Nachname ist ganz identisch.
Dieser hat mir gegenüber zugegeben, sich dort mal per SMS gemeldet zu haben.

Es sieht so aus, als habe diese Polnische Firma dann uns mit der Namensgleichheit als Rechnungsempfänger herausgesucht, wo auch immer. Mittlerweile arbeiten ja selbst Callcenter mit einem lapidaren Telefonbuch und betreiben Kaltaquise. Dass allein sollte mich nicht verwundern.

Nach nochmaligen Teelfongesrpäch mit Euroliquid und Weiterleitung an eine Sachbearbeiterin, haben wir heute per Einschreiben einen Widerspruch an diese Dame geschickt und bei weiterer Belästigung eine Strafanzeige angekündigt.

So weit die Dinge. Bisher hat uns dieser Vorgang Zeit, Nerven und nun auch noch Porto gekostet. Wir werden sehen, was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

@derfighter:

Hast Du Strafanzeige gegen Euroliquid oder gegen die polnische Firma gestellt oder gegen beide?
Sorry, dass ich so blöd frage, aber mich verwunderte zu sehen, dass auf der hp Euroliquid mit der Schufa und Bürgel zusammenarbeit - beide doch eigentlich seriös in ihrer Branche. Wieso lassen sich diese auf so unseriöse Auftraggeber ein?


----------



## derfighter (12 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Ich habe gegen die Euroliquid bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gestellt (ich weis gar nicht ob man gegen die polnische Firma Strafanzeige stellen kann da diese nicht in Deutschland ist) 

Als ich den ersten Brief bzw. Rechnung (am 28.11.2008 ) von der Euroliquid bekommen habe, hätte ich am liebsten hinfahren und vor Wut bei den alle kurz und klein schlagen wollen. Bei mir geht es gar nicht, wenn ich nichts bestellt oder gekauft habe dann eine Rechnung zu stellen. Irgendwann hab ich mich dann beruhig. Habe immer wieder die Hotline angerufen, die mitlerweile gesperrt worden ist, um die Dinge klar zu stellen. Die widerrum habe mich immer wieder beruhigt. Irgendwann im Dezember habe mich dann 3 Damen angerufen. Dummerweise habe ich wieder meine Adresse Preisgegeben obwohl ich das gar nicht wollte. Und widerrum habe ich Rechnung Mahnung und Forderung bekommen. So am 2.1.09 ist mir dann der Kragen geplatz und ich habe dann Strafanzeige gestellt. Mitte Januar bin ich dann zur Verbraucherzentrale und dort hat der zuständige Anwalt alles erledigt. Obwohl ich wiederspruch eingelegt habe über meine 4 Rechnungen und obwohl der Anwlt auch denen ein Schreiben geschickt hat, bekam ich am 16.1.2009 eine weitere Rechnung von Insgesamt 447 Euro. Irgendwann eine Mahnung und irgendwann eine Forderung. Auf den Mahnbescheid wenn überhaupt einer kommt warte ich immer noch. Alle das hat mich wütend, Zeit und geld gekostet. 

Ich rate wirklich jedem gegen diese Euroliquid bzw. die Polnische Firma Strafanzeige zu stellen. Je mehr Strafanzeige gestellt wird desto eher kann man die Leute ding fest machen. 

Ich habe auch Sat 1eingestellt. Leider habe ich von denen bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## hottemaxe (12 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Habe heute mit einer Freundin telefoniert, die bei der Polizei beschäftigt ist. Werde morgen zur Kripo gehen und Strafanzeige stellen und auch zur Verbraucherberatung gehen.
Bei uns kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass es absolut nicht unsere Handynummern betrifft - wir haben noch nicht mal ansatzweise versucht uns irgendwas runterzuladen.
Der Typ, dessen Handynummer das ist und von mir angerufen wurde, gab sogar zu, dass er es war - nur diese polnische Firma nebst Euroliquid hat uns aufgrund der Namensgleichheit angeschrieben.

Bzgl. des Fernsehens wäre vielleicht WISO die richtige Sendung und auch im WDR die aktuele Stunde berichtet oft über Internetkriminalität etc.

Das kostet mich morgen unnötig Zeit - wobei ich eigentlich ein Vorstellungsgespräch habe. Echt toll!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

@all

mich hat es ebenfalls vor kurzem erwischt:
Über die Rufnummer: +49 162 3809593 habe ich eine SMS erhalten mit der Nachricht: "Sie haben 2 MMS erhalten von CHRIS zum abrufen geben Sie START ein! Kein Abo, keine Gebühren!" 
Ich Trottel hab dann start eingegeben - danach erhielt ich eine Mitteilung das dieser Service ab sofort 79 Euro kostet! Daraufhin hab ich die Angelegenheit gelöscht. Noch dazu heißt mein Sohn mit Spitznamen CHRIS!
2 Tage später ebenfalls ein Anruf mit der Mitteilung einer Dame: Ich hätte ein Abo abgeschlossen das ich nicht bestätigt hatte - ob ich das nicht wolle! Das hab ich verneint! Daraufhin wollte Sie meine Adresse, das Sie das stornieren könne! Ich Depp hab ihr auch noch die Adresse gegeben!

Nun eine Rechnung erhalten von euroliquid: 79 Euro!
Sehr geehrter blablabla...
die Firma MGP, Staszica 22, PL-47-400 Raciborz hat uns beauftrag, aufgrund Ihrer Registrierung und Nutzung der Adult HandyFlat Dienste in Rechnung zu stellen:

.... 79 Euro!

Mittlerweile nach 1 Woche Mahnung und Hinweis ich hätte nicht reagiert (wieso auch?) 79 Euro + 5 Euro Mahngebühren! 

Ich habe diese Einträge hier mit Interesse gelesen und hab auch nichts abgeschlossen bei der Firma MGP! Allen meinen Vorgängern/Geschädigten gebe ich auch recht! Strafanzeige erstelle ich Montag gegen EUROLIQUID + MGP! Termin hab ich schon bei der Polizei!

Jetzt überlege ich (da ich selbständig bin) ob ich nicht der Firma euroliquid eine Rechnung schreibe:

Adressauskunft via Telefon über Nummer +49 3222 103064998 (Tel. der Dame wg. Adresse und Storno) 35,00 Euro (soviel dürfte meine privat-Adresse wert sein)
Arbeitsentgelt für Strafanzeige (2Stunden je 0,25 Stunden a 19 Euro) = 76 Euro
Fahrtentgelt zur Polizei (ca. 15 km a 0,90 Euro) = 13,50 Euro

macht zusammen ca. 124,50 Euro netto zzgl. MwSt. = 148,16 Euro (!!!!)

Dann mahn ich Sie genauso und verlange ebenfalls die Mahngebühren sowie 22% MwSt - die wurden nämlich auf ihrer Rechnung ausgewiesen!

Wenn sie nicht bezahlen, drohe ich mit gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid!

Was ich noch vergessen habe ich die SMS für das START die ich geschickt habe! Allerdings hab ich 50 frei SMS jeden Monat! Und die 55 Cent für die Rechnung und die folgenden Mahnungen ist mir der Spaß allemal wert!

Was sagt ihr dazu - rechtlich bin ich genauso abgesichert wie die!

MfG
A.Würfl


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht bezahlen, drohe ich mit gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid!


Mit leeren Drohungen zu arbeiten ist wenig sinnvoll oder glaubst du die lassen sich davon beeindrucken?
Abgesehen davon kostet ein Mahnbescheid 23€, die du in Vorkasse vorlegen mußt.
Wenn die den dann mit Kreuzchen versehen zurückschicken, hast du nur noch die Möglichkeit zu klagen
und als klagende Partei  bist in einer sehr ungünstigen Position, da du nämlich beweispflichtig bist.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

hatte mich bei antispam schlau gemacht, und euroliquid etwa folgende e-mail geschickt: 
"bin ich hier jetz bei gmp, e-master cach, lionchat, lion network, seven club 24, lovellevel 7, server tel ltd oder bei media com ltd??? 
bei damian, werner boehm oder herr l.  ???
du willst meine kohle?  verrgisses!!!"
hab nie wieder was von denen bekommen! alles heiße luft! ihr dürft euch nicht zu sehr 
aufregen und geld und zeit in die dumpfbacke investieren!!! noch viel spaß... 
lg, bernd aus k


----------



## Paulchen (15 März 2009)

*AW: 01623684246  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo derfigher Ich habe jetzt auch das Problem . Am 10.03.09 wurde ich von einer Dame angerufen und gefragt ob ich die SMS70 Flat nutzen möchte was ich verneinte. Danach wurde ich nach meiner Adresse gefragt die zum abmelden gebraucht würde. A13.03.09 lag eine Rechnung über 79.00 Euro bei mir .Ich darf jetzt 70 SMS an Damen Versenden. Ich habe auch eine E-Plus Nr.


----------



## Paulchen (15 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo ich habe jetzt auch eine Rechnung von Euroliquid bekommen wo ich 79 Euro bezahlen soll für SMS 70 Chat .Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo,

wie meine Vorgänger schon sagten: STRAFANZEIGE BEI DER POLIZEI! Nichts bezahlen - alles aufheben! 

Mir ist noch aufgefallen das auf der Rechnung (bei mir) und der Mahnung ein MwSt.-Satz von 22% verlangt/berechnet worden ist!?????

Die Rechnung habe ich der Firma wie angekündigt gesendet. Der Spaß mit 55 Cent war es mir wert - ebenso werde ich sie mahnen. "Ans Bein flicken" können Sie mir nichts, weil ich ja wirklich Sachen berechnet habe, die auch stattgefunden haben. Wer will mir sagen (ausser ein Richter) was meine private Adresse wert ist??? 

Eine Verhandlung gegen die Firma euroliquid strebe ich nicht an - ausser ich werde wirklich verklagt - aber darauf würde ich mich freuen. Doch leider wird es nicht soweit kommen - da bin ich mir sicher - das die den "Schwanz einziehen"! Alles nur leeres "Drohgebärde!".

Grüsse an alle Mitleidenden.

Grüsse CUBO


----------



## Marco (16 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir ist noch aufgefallen das auf der Rechnung (bei mir) und der Mahnung ein MwSt.-Satz von 22% verlangt/berechnet worden ist!?????



In Polen ist die Mehrwertsteuer 22%. Hat keine 5 Sekunden gedauert das rauszubekommen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Presseschau ab 2009 - Seite 28 - Antispam e.V.


			
				Wowoka schrieb:
			
		

> In der WISO-Sendung von gestern Abend wurde über SMS-Sexflat und die Mobile Gateway Poland berichtet.
> Wer die Sendung noch einmal sehen möchte, hier der Link zur ZDFmediathek.


----------



## KeinEintrag (17 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Leute,

also ich könnte heulen. Ich kriege nie irgendwelche SMS, Anrufe oder sonstiges. Ich habe mal vor 2 Jahren oder so eine Dame am Telefon gehabt die mir nen Abo andrehen wollte. Habe abgelehnt und bin immer höflich geblieben. Sie hat dann aufgelegt und dann war/ist ruhe.

Ganz ehrlich Leute fragt euch mal woher die Eure Nummern haben.... Vielleicht solltet ihr nicht an jedem 80/15 Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und eure persönlichen Daten im Internet posten. Wenn ich hier im Forum lese könnte ich manchmal vom Stuhl fallen so lustig ist das. Bei mir schrillen schon die Alarmglocken wenn ich auch nur die Wörter "Sende" und "Start" in einer SMS lese. Diese SMS wandert bei meinem Handy dahin wo sowas hingehört... in den Müll.

Wenn die mich trotzdem anrufen und meine Adresse zwecks Kündigung wissen wollen gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich sitze gerade am PC und google schnell die adresse der firma die was von mir will und gebe denen ihre eigene Adresse...
2. Ich habe richtig gute Laune und lache mir einen ab und ver.... die aufs übelste.

Ich hoffe Ihr erkennt, dass Ihr im Internet SEHR vorsichtig mit euren Daten umgehen müsst.

mfg KeinEintrag (aka Unbekannt)


----------



## Marco (17 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*



KeinEintrag schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Bei mir schrillen schon die Alarmglocken wenn ich auch nur die Wörter "Sende" und "Start" in einer SMS lese. Diese SMS wandert bei meinem Handy dahin wo sowas hingehört... in den Müll.



Wie können denn die Glocken schrillen wenn



> also ich könnte heulen. Ich kriege nie irgendwelche SMS, Anrufe oder sonstiges.



Dann könnte ich heulen...

Kein Gruß Marco


----------



## derfighter (17 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Ich habe seit Wochen keine Rechnung, Mahnung oder Forderung mehr von dieser Euroliquid bekommen. Wahrscheinlich haben die Briefe der Verbraucherzentrale und meinem Rechntsanwalt gefruchtet. Ausserdem hatte ich bereits Anzeige erstattet. Mein Rechtsanwalt hat der Euroliquid eine Rechnung erstellt da Sie mir gedroht haben mich bei der Schufa eintragen zu lassen das haben die nicht zurück genommen. Jetzt erteile ich in den nächsten Tagen meinem Anwalt eine Abtretungserklärung das er gegen die Euroliquid vorgehen kann. 

Wer so ein misst macht der gehört auch bestraft.

Also an alle denen es getroffen hat, geht zur Polizei und macht eine Anzeige....Nichts tun ist irgendwie doch falsch....Also macht eine eine Strafanzeige.....Ich würde am liebsten mit den Bimbos vor Gericht treten aber leider haben die mir kein Mahnbescheid geschickt.....

Vielleicht hätte ich nach Wiso statt nach Akte 09 schreiben sollen....

@Paulchen lass dir einfach nichts gefallen.

derfighter


----------



## KeinEintrag (17 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallo Marco,

mein Post war so zu verstehen, dass bei mir die Alarmglocken schrillen würden WENN ich so eine SMS bekommen würde. Aber da ich keine sagen wir "erotischen" websiten oder sonstiges besuche und dort meine Handynummer eingebe bekomme ich sowas nicht. Die meisten Leute die hier rummeckern/weinen usw. haben das selbst zu Verantworten, dass Sie zugespamt werden. 

Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: Ja mein Anbieter hat meine Nummer verkauft und so... oder Mein Anbieter hat ohne mein Wissen das Abo eingerichtet.... Schonmal die AGB gelesen und nachgelesen was alles in deinem Vertrag automatisch drin ist?

Richtig ca. 99 % der Leute hier haben die AGB nicht gelsen sondern klicken immer auf ja, ja ,ja, ich stimme zu, usw.

Besonders toll finde ich den Beitrag unter News: Google "hilft" den Internetbetrügern...

Wieso hilft google denen? Die kriegen Geld für klicks und wenns Leute gibt die auf den erstbesten Link klicken und sich da was runterladen ist das deren eigene Schuld. Außerdem ist es schon sehr verwunderlich, dass ICH wenn ich mal google und so keine ominösen Websiten bekomme... vielleicht aber nur VIELLEICHT liegt das daran, dass ich keine illegalen seiten besuche, nicht alles was gelb bei google ist anklicke... (google speichert viele Daten über euch und passt die suchergebnisse entsprechen an)

Aber ums einfach zusagen: Wenn ich meine Hanynummer an unbekannte weitergebe bin ich es selber schuld und wenn ich nicht die SMS lese sondern nur lese "XXX" "kostenlos" "Flirt" "Sende" und darauf antworte bin ich selber schuld. 

mfg KeinEintrag (aka Unbekannt)


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*



KeinEintrag schrieb:


> Besonders toll finde ich den Beitrag unter News: Google "hilft" den Internetbetrügern...


So ein arrogantes überhebliches Geschwätz  hab ich schon lange nicht mehr hier gelesen.
Könnte glatt  aus dem Abzockerlager stammen 

und anonym kann ich auch die Klappe aufreißen. Jetzt darfst du raten, wer ich bin

Rutschmirdenbuckelrunter


----------



## Marco (18 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*



derfighter schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich nach Wiso statt nach Akte 09 schreiben sollen....



Warum? Sollen die noch einen Beitrag für dich erstellen?

WISO ermittelt: Handy-Falle

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ickehalt (24 März 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hallöchen ihr Lieben!
Mich hats auch erwischt... ich wollte vor paar Wochen meinem Vater eine MMS schicken, was jedoch nicht funktionierte. Wenige Tage später bekam ich eine sms: SETUP: Ihr Bilderempfang wurde nun aktiviert. Zur Bestätigung senden Sie MMS. 70sms/79sms oder so...:wall:
Ich habe mich gefreut, weil ich dachte ich kann nun MMS verschicken. Voller Begeisterung habe ich natürlich geantwortet. Anschließend erhielt ich nochmals eine sms, die jedoch ein wenig pervers klang. Da wurde mir klar, dass das alles nur ein Fake war!!! Nun rief mich gestern eine junge Frau an, die mich total volllaberte, von wegen, ich hätte Chat-Packet aktiviert, blablabla... und sie müsse jetzt von der Firma MGP aus klären, ob ich den Chat stoppen oder weiter benutzen möchte. Ich sagte natürlich, sofort stoppen. Naja und dann gings auch schon um die begehrte Adresse... ich fragte die Frau, wieso sie die Adresse braucht!? Sie sagte, dass diese lediglich nur zur Sicherheit dienen würde, weil ja heutzutage soviel passiert... Vergewaltigung usw. und weil sie diese benötigt, um auf die Kundenkartei zuzugreifen. Das hat sich alles so ernsthaft angehört, dass ich meine Adresse weitergab. So und heute kam die große Überraschung!!! Eine Rechung von insgesamt 79 Euro. Ich hab gedacht ich spinn!!! Hab mich gleich an die Arbeit gemacht und gegoogelt^^ Bin echt froh, dass ich dieses Forum entdeckt hab!!! Denn jetzt weiß ich, dass ich keinen Cent an diese Schw... zahlen werde!!!!! Die können lang drauf warten!!! Bei mir gibts nix zu holen! Studentin halt *g*


----------



## derfighter (8 April 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Mach dir keine Gedanken. Habe mich 3 Monate geärgert und die haben kein cent gesehen. Das ganze ist jetzt an das Gericht in Koblenz gegangen.

Immer schön Strafanzeige stellen und dann geht es dir sehr gut.


----------



## Ickehalt (8 April 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hey, jetzt hab ich sogar schon eine Mahnung bekommen )
Ähm, findest du, ich sollte unbedingt 'ne Strafanzeige stellen? Oder ist dies nicht unbedingt notwendig? Ich würd gerne der Sache lieber aus dem Weg gehen....


----------



## derfighter (9 April 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Also eins kann ich dir jetzt schon schreiben, du wirst nach 14 Tagen eine Forderung bekommen darin wird stehen das Sie dir drohen einen Schufaeintrag zu tätigen. Mit dem schreiben kannst du dir den Hintern abputzen. Also blib ganz ruhig. Ich schreibe dir aus Erfahrung und ich habe 4 Rechnungen bekommen Höchstrechnung 447 Euro. Noch fragen?


----------



## Ickehalt (9 April 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Hehe, die sind echt bescheuert!!! Soll ich echt ne Strafanzeige stellen?? Eigentlich hab ich da keine Lust drauf! ... :-?


----------



## derfighter (9 April 2009)

*AW: 01623623029  sexsmsflat  Euroliquid*

Also du hast 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder du sagst dir die können mich mal kreuzweise und wartest bis das die Forderung kommt und dann gar nichts mehr oder du sagst dir die können mich mal mit mir nicht und gehst zur Polizei und stellst Strafanzeige. 

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe hatte 5 Rechnungen 2 Forderungen bekommen. 
Nachdem ich immer wieder die Hotline angerufen habe und die mich immer wieder beruhig haben, hatte ich am 2.1.09 die faxen gestrichen voll gehabt und bin zur Polizei. Mitte Januar bin ich dann zur Verbraucherzentrale. Dort habe ich einen Rechtsanwalt kennengelernt der den Leute im moment Feuer unterm hintern macht. Das ganze ist jetzt beim Gericht in Koblenz.

Also musst du selber wissen was du tust.


----------

